

HN Auction: startups[.]org - first auction held on HN - waxy

Hey Guys!<p>We own this great domain ( startups dot org ) for quite a while now, we kept trying to partner with someone and develop it into a successful business but so far we haven't had much success finding that right person, so we thought okay, we haven't managed to partner with someone, how about trying to sell it? We receive a bunch of sell enquiries anyways.<p>We thought, marketplaces like sedo are interesting, but their userbase is mostly formed of people looking to park and resell domain names which i wouldn't like to see happening to startups.<p>What better way to make sure this gets in the hands of a passionate entrepreneur than presenting this to our fellow HNers?<p>So this is it! The first auction to be held on HN ever!<p>I think this is going to be an interesting experiment and i am really excited to see how it will go :).
======
opendomain
I have purchased hundreds of domains (just google my username) and I would
love to learn more about this. What is your asking price? How much traffic do
you get?

------
drnex
I start with $60

~~~
drnex
(for a while I have intended to make a place for startups to trade knowledge
and barter services)

